
Microsoft Germany says Windows 7 already unfit for business users - happy-go-lucky
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/17/microsoft_germany_says_windows_7_already_unfit_for_business_users/
======
RichardHeart
I know they want to sell windows 10. Sadly Windows 10 sucks. Maybe Microsoft
hasn't earned a percentage of every new laptops sale price in perpetuity.

GWX control panel to prevent windows 10 installing over your windows 7:
[http://ultimateoutsider.com/downloads/](http://ultimateoutsider.com/downloads/)
O&O ShutUp10 to try and regain privacy in win 10: [https://www.oo-
software.com/en/shutup10](https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10)

Win 10 reports to Microsoft corp what programs you run, when and for how long
by default. Reports other data on what you do with your computer (they call
spying telemetry) Nearly impossible to turn off, and they keep turning it back
on with updates. And your computer is going to need rebooted often with
updates, so hope you weren't working on anything too important that you needed
to save before reboot.

This man says it better: [https://itvision.altervista.org/why-
windows-10-sucks.html](https://itvision.altervista.org/why-
windows-10-sucks.html)

~~~
dx034
I wonder how much different Windows 10 for enterprises is. Many annoying
things (reporting to MSFT, automatic restarts you cannot disable in obvious
ways, ad tiles by default, one drive integration showing up constantly) are
features where I'm sure enterprises can deactivate them.

For large companies, I think Windows 10 could actually be really nice and
efficient to use. It's faster and has some important new features (the new
task manager is way better, especially for developers). It's just the retail
version which includes a lot of garbage to compensate for the lower revenue.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
>automatic restarts you cannot disable in obvious ways, one drive integration
showing up constantly

You can turn off in atleast Pro (never tested them in Home, but if GPE is
disabled in home, these changes be done in the registry But you are going to
have to make a note of what changes you make.)

Auto Restart: GPE -> Computer Config -> Admin Templates -> Windows Components
-> Windows Update -> "No Auto-restart with logged on users for scheduled auto
updates...". You might want to look at the other options in there as there
might be other things you might wish to turn on/off.

One Drive: GPE -> Computer Config -> Admin Templates -> Windows Components ->
OneDrive -> prevent the use of OneDrive for file storage.

~~~
ElEmEnOhP
Ad tiles aren't hard to get rid of in enterprise environments either.

You can remove all of the Windows apps with a powershell script, and then you
just have to shove a modified start menu layout in the default profile before
capping the wim file to roll out your installs from.

